# Export "Trips" page on dashboard



## Joanne

Has anyone been able to figure out how to export the "trips" page on the partner dashboard? I want to get a CSV of the table to add up my trip mileage.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

Just go back to your pay statement and create a table copy from columns as plaintext and format.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

Just go to the "Payment Statements" page and click on the "csv" link for the pay period you want and they email it to you. Or, if you want to copy the table off the "trips" page just drag your mouse to highlight the portion you want and right click to "copy" open a spreadsheet program like MS Excel and "paste" into a clean page.


----------



## Firma Confere

Hi , this CSV to pay statement does not show the duration and distance.
Does anyone know how I can export this data ?

Firma Confere
Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil


----------

